# Starter Location



## Woady Son (Feb 13, 2011)

1999 Maxima SE looking for Starter


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's at the top of the trans bellhousing. You need to remove the air box top and rubber intake duct to access it.


----------



## wilsonbh (Feb 4, 2008)

smj999smj said:


> It's at the top of the trans bellhousing. You need to remove the air box top and rubber intake duct to access it.



Pictures? My 1999 Maxima starter is making noise at startup. Afraid it's going to fail at some point in time.

Bill


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Woady Son said:


> 1999 Maxima SE looking for Starter


Woady Son,

The starter is displayed as Part Code # 23300 in this Maxima starter diagram


Hope this helps!


----------

